# Mounted flash for Chinon CE-4



## Mky2k (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm going to buy a mounted flash for my Chinon CE-4 film camera, and I was wondering if there's any specific flash I should be looking for? I'm looking at some on ebay currently but I want to make sure they will work for my camera when I get them.


----------



## beachrat (Mar 2, 2016)

An old Vivitar 285 would probably sit nice on that camera.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 2, 2016)

Or a 283.  I've seen a few of them lately as well.  Of course if you live in a civilized area, i.e. ,big city go to your local brick & mortar store.  They will probably have a ton of used gear cheap.

Vivitar 283 Shoe Mount Flash ('Vintage')

You can actually find Chinon S-250's as well.
Chinon Auto S-250 Camera Mount Mounted Flash Unit + Free Priority Shipping!!!


----------



## Mky2k (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you so much! Would a Chinon AF S280 TTL work as well? I see one on ebay that's a lot cheaper than the others but if this one may not be compatable, or may not work as well as the others I will go with them


----------



## table1349 (Mar 3, 2016)

It would work in manual mode only.  TTL only worked with the CP-9AF.  This is what Heritage Camera has to say.  They have both

*Compatibility*
This flash is designed for the Chinon CP-9AF 35mm SLR camera. It's compatible with all exposure modes including program, and sets the shutter speed and/or aperture in various modes as required. TTL flash control and AF illuminator features are provided.

It can be used manually on other Chinon cameras such as the CE-4, CE-4S, CA-4, CA-4S, CG-5, CE-5, CP-5, DP-5, CP-6 Spot, CP-X, CP-7M and 35EE-II, plus other cameras made by Chinon and sold under other names, such as the Sears KSX-P, Agfa Selectronic 2 and 3, Revue AC 3S, AC 4SP and AC5 and others. The shutter speed is set automatically when the flash is charged, and flash ready status is shown in the viewfinder. As these cameras don't support TTL flash, you'll need to calculate the required aperture using the distance scale on the flash. Please check our other listings for flash units dedicated for these Chinon cameras. On suitable 35mm compacts with a hot shoe and flashmatic feature such as the Chinon 35 and 35-EE, you set the guide number on the camera, and the aperture is adjusted automatically depending on the distance.

Here is the manual if you are interested:  chinon af-s280 camera flash, instruction manual


----------



## Mky2k (Mar 4, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> It would work in manual mode only.  TTL only worked with the CP-9AF.  This is what Heritage Camera has to say.  They have both
> 
> *Compatibility*
> This flash is designed for the Chinon CP-9AF 35mm SLR camera. It's compatible with all exposure modes including program, and sets the shutter speed and/or aperture in various modes as required. TTL flash control and AF illuminator features are provided.
> ...


Okay, thank you so much for the help! I think I'm going to go with the Vivitar 283 here.


----------



## beachrat (Mar 4, 2016)

The 283 is a rock solid choice.(I own 6 of them and use them off camera with optical slaves when I need to)
I only recommended the 285 because of the vari-power adjustment,which really isn't necessary,but it's nice to have.
And 283's are a dime a dozen.


----------

